# dumb oil question, I know... please help asap



## yes_vgarcia (May 23, 2009)

hi,
so I was changing the oil in my recently aquired 2001 golf 1.8t, and when i was refilling the oil, i put in the whole 5+ jug of oil and it still would not read any makings on the dipstick. I was told the engine took like 4.5 quarts but i alrady put a little over 5 and nothing. how much is supposed to go in the oil pan, or what could be wrong
thanks guys


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

*Re: dumb oil question, I know... please help asap (yes_vgarcia)*

dont add any more... 4.5 quarts is all that engine takes... are you sure you just arent able to see the clean oil on the stick? maybe check the part number of the dip stick and check that the dip stick funnel is correct for the car... those are plastic and are often replaced possibly it si wrong for you car and the stick is not acurate now?


----------



## yes_vgarcia (May 23, 2009)

yeah thanks dip stick was broke ha thanks anyways


----------



## inter.active (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: dumb oil question, I know... please help asap (rommeldawg)*

I've managed to overfill my oil too. What do you think is the best way to get a small amount of oil out short of a complete drain? Cheers!


----------



## yes_vgarcia (May 23, 2009)

i just loosened the bolt until oil trickled out and held a container under careful tho the oil kinda trickles down funny


----------

